# Carriage Hills Resort --  feedback?



## Myxdvz

Hi all,

I just put a hold on a 2BR unit at Carriage hills Resort (RCI 4200) for our Spring Break trip next year (March 2015).

The dates work for us, hoping for still ski season, and it's only supposedly 9.5 hours drive from Chicago.  

Anybody stayed here before? Is it a good resort?  

Am spending the rest of the day/night researching and looking for reviews before confirming tomorrow.


----------



## moonstone

Never stayed there because we live about 15mins away. DD worked there (housekeeping & concierge) all through high school & early university years.

Carriage Hills is the older of the 2 resorts (Carriage Ridge, next door, is newer & has a few ski in/out units). Carriage Hills is on top of the ski hill (Horseshoe Resort) and its a bit of a drive (10mins) to go through the subdivision and down to the resort. They have snow tubing there as well as skiing. The ski hill isn't the biggest in the area but its popular. Others nearby are Mt St Louis Moonstone, Snow Valley & the biggest, Blue Mountain at Collingwood.

The resort is a 60-90 mins drive north of Toronto, an easy day trip. There are also 2 decent sized towns (Barrie & Orillia) within a 30 min drive. Barrie is the larger of the two with many stores & restaurants. The village of Craighurst is about 10mins down the road from the resort and there is a small grocery store with a tiny liquor store attached. A gas station & 2 restaurants are also in Craighurst. 

The area is hilly and at the southern end of Ontario's "cottage country" and still pretty in the winter time.

~Diane


----------



## Myxdvz

Thanks, I've been reading reviews at TripAdvisor and was wondering at the difference.  It seems Hills have renovated rooms (per reviews) so maybe we can request those.  Some have said it's also closer to most things, though Ridge is indeed closer to Horsehoe.

After a 19 hour drive to FL this Spring Break, a 9 hour drive is welcome   I'm skipping all theme parks since our Spring Break ends on Easter Sunday next year so most theme parks/tourist places are crowded.


----------



## moonstone

If your areas spring break ends on Easter Weekend (Apr.4,5th) don't count on doing much skiing up here. Horseshoe Resort always boasts about being the last to close -often the same weekend that they open the golf course! Most of the ski resorts in this area close or greatly reduce their operating hours (ie; weekends only) after our spring break (March 14-22. 2015).

Of course all that depends on our weather! This past year there was still plenty of snow on the hills until the middle of April, other years they are scrambling to cover the runs for the local spring break. We have also had years where the hills were barely covered in January, had a 3ft base by the end of February, then nearly bare again by the end of March.

~Diane


----------



## Myxdvz

I went ahead and confirmed this reservation. Wish us luck!


----------



## Harmina

*Carriage Hills*

You will love Carriage Hills. Call the resort a week before check in and ask for a renovated room in the 2nd or 3rd phase. ( I prefer the location of the 3rd phase units). Carriage Hills is within walking distance of Carriage Ridge. We own at Carriage Hills and love the location....we live an hour and 15 minute drive from the resort and have been going up almost every year since we bought in 1997 - beautiful setting.


----------



## Myxdvz

Harmina said:


> You will love Carriage Hills. Call the resort a week before check in and ask for a renovated room in the 2nd or 3rd phase. ( I prefer the location of the 3rd phase units). Carriage Hills is within walking distance of Carriage Ridge. We own at Carriage Hills and love the location....we live an hour and 15 minute drive from the resort and have been going up almost every year since we bought in 1997 - beautiful setting.


Thanks!  You know what sold me on this?  When I saw a review that said "dog sledding".  I thought, my kids would love that!


----------



## Ironwood

Myxdvz...We used to live next door to the resort and relocated 20 minutes away a year ago.  We have been owners there for a dozen years, but bought primarily to use it as a country club, and trade elsewhere,.  We've stayed a couple of times, and had a look at the units a few more times.  It is a very pretty all seasons resort and the units are spacious and upscale....and that's based on almost 30 years of TSing.  It is a great family resort with lots of winter activities.  As moonstone says, the ski hill isn't really for hard core skiers and boarders, but great for family fun.  Here's the link to the adjacent Horseshoe Valley resort which runs the  ski hill and all the activities for the Carriage Ridge/Hill resort complex.  The focus on the website at the moment is of course summer activities, but check out the winter tab. 

http://www.horseshoeresort.com/


----------



## Myxdvz

Thanks *Ironwood*!  Beginner hills are perfect since my kids are new to this whole thing, as are my hubby and I 

I was a bit concerned that the subject line of your post had a Thumbs Down icon... but turned out, you did like it!


----------



## Harmina

We have never stayed at the resort during the winter months. I am sure it is beautiful up there for those that love skiing etc. It definitely is a 4 seasons resort. The staff are amazing.


----------



## Myxdvz

Harmina said:


> We have never stayed at the resort during the winter months. I am sure it is beautiful up there for those that love skiing etc. It definitely is a 4 seasons resort. The staff are amazing.



Harmina,  I have a Canada trip this October and booked "Club Geo near Montreal" fearing that there wouldn't be much in Barrie at this time of year.  What activities can 2 ladies do if I switch that to Carriage Hills?  It's an easier drive (9 hrs) vs 14 hrs for Club Geo.


----------



## Harmina

Marie, I think you can find lots to do up in the Carriage Hills area in the fall.
It is a beautiful time of year up there....not sure when in October you are going up, however the fall colors will be spectacular.  There are lots of interesting little towns close by  if you like shopping. The resort has a list of things to do and see and it also shows the distance.  There is a nice Spa down at the Horseshoe resort. I would also recommend checking out Casino Rama to see who is playing while you are at CH. Casino Rama feature great concerts. We have seen some amazing entertainers up there.


----------



## Ironwood

Myxdvz said:


> Thanks *Ironwood*!  Beginner hills are perfect since my kids are new to this whole thing, as are my hubby and I
> 
> I was a bit concerned that the subject line of your post had a Thumbs Down icon... but turned out, you did like it!



Myxdvz.....I don't know where the thumbs down icon came from, but the resort is thumbs up!


----------



## lorlibopper

We go to Carriage Hills whenever we can. It's a beautiful spot and has several areas for snow shoeing as well. We're actually going to be there beginning of January and have booked a 2 bedroom so friends can come and play too. Should there be minimal snow (which has happened) there are still things to do.


----------



## torontobuyer

*downside.*

I think some members might mention the downsides. Such, as compared to most TS, Carriage Hills doesn't offer any real view from the units. Almost all the studio units look onto the parking lot. The one bedrooms, at best, look onto some thick trees. The only exception might be a few third floor units that might get a glimpse of some hills. And when one thinks of using a two bedroom, it really isn't. It's a one bedroom and a studio that share a small hallway with a stacked laundry/service room.

However, I would rather stay here than the TS offerings in Collingwood.


----------



## CSB

It's true that the view from the units is not anything to brag about. However the comment about the two bedroom issue puzzles me. A studio and a one bedroom is really better than a one bedroom. The second bedroom, which is the studio, has a private bathroom and it's own living room space.


----------



## Ironwood

torontobuyer said:


> I think some members might mention the downsides. Such, as compared to most TS, Carriage Hills doesn't offer any real view from the units. Almost all the studio units look onto the parking lot. The one bedrooms, at best, look onto some thick trees. The only exception might be a few third floor units that might get a glimpse of some hills. And when one thinks of using a two bedroom, it really isn't. It's a one bedroom and a studio that share a small hallway with a stacked laundry/service room.
> 
> However, I would rather stay here than the TS offerings in Collingwood.



You are right about most of the units just looking out over bush....but what's wrong with that!  The resort complex is located in the well wooded Copeland forest area.  The vistas are not from the units, but from the elevated surrounding area looking over toward Collingwood and parts north/north west.  The whole Horseshoe Valley area is one of the most attractive areas of Central Ontario in all seasons.  But I'm biased....I live close by.


----------



## Myxdvz

We have a 2 BR.  Is the PP saying that all 2BRs are lockoffs?

We probably don't mind.  We have 4 smallish kids.  We were going to request a lower floor because there are no elevators.  Some reviews also recommend requesting end units.

The view is not that big of a deal for us.


----------



## Dori

When we stayed at CH, I am pretty sure it was just a two bedroom.

Dori


----------



## torontobuyer

CSB said:


> It's true that the view from the units is not anything to brag about. However the comment about the two bedroom issue puzzles me. A studio and a one bedroom is really better than a TWO bedroom. The second bedroom, which is the studio, has a private bathroom and it's own living room space.



I edited your quote, as I think that's what you meant.

As to the comparison, I still disagree, as it's not the best for socializing with family, friends, which is what a TS is about, isn't it. When you get a two bedroom.


----------



## CSB

I never found the lock-off to prevent us from socializing. We have had guests using the lock-off and they always spent time with us cooking, playing games, watching tv etc. Our kids have used the lock-off and really loved the privacy it affords but always spent time with us in the larger unit. We keep the doors completely open between the units and only close it at night when we go to sleep.

If someone does not want to socialize, they can keep to themselves no matter what kind of sleeping arrangement you give them.


----------



## Myxdvz

2 more weeks and we are off to Carriage Hills!

2 weeks ago (when the temperatures were -40C), I was lamenting on why oh why I decided to spend Spring Break up north...  

But now, it seems that we are going to be missing on skiing   I called Horseshoe resort and they are no longer doing weekdays and the season is ending 3/29 because the snow is melting FAST!  I know you all warned us about this so it's not like this is a surprise.  We arrive on 3/28 so that at least gives us 1 day to still ski, but I was hoping for the rental cost to spread out over the whole week!

Anyways, since skiing is out -- we are looking at Things to Do in the area during the weekdays.  

3/29 - Ski.  We may have time to do Chappell Farms Spring Festival as well, since that only runs on the weekends

I am looking for things to do from 3/30 - 4/2.  We are leaving earlier than planned and spending 3 days / 2 nights over at Niagara Falls starting 4/3 thru Easter Sunday.

I checked the Safari and they don't open until May so that is out as well.  We'll probably spend a day or two in Toronto (driving back to Barrie).

Family of 6, young kids (10, 8, 6 and 3).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OutSkiing

Ironwood said:


> You are right about most of the units just looking out over bush....but what's wrong with that!  The resort complex is located in the well wooded Copeland forest area.  The vistas are not from the units, but from the elevated surrounding area looking over toward Collingwood and parts north/north west.  The whole Horseshoe Valley area is one of the most attractive areas of Central Ontario in all seasons.  But I'm biased....I live close by.



Can you elaborate on the room views and ski in/out at Carriage Ridge? We are booked at the ridge for a long weekend in a 1 bedroom 2/26/2016. We chose the ridge because Wyndham site said it was ski in/out and seemed nicer. Do we have to call and ask for ski out?  How are the views at ridge? Don't mind carrying skis out a ways if it improves the view.

Bob


----------



## moonstone

Like Ironwood, I live close by as well. You may have a bit of a view to the north/east through the trees depending on which unit you are in. Most units just face trees, other units or the road. There is no view to the south or west of the resort -its a farm & residential area. Carriage Ridge is the newer of the resorts there but IMHO the pool at Carriage Hills is nicer (part of it is outside, swim under a glass door). 

Put the resorts address into Google maps, zoom in then click on Earth (aerial) view & you'll see what the area looks like. ( https://www.google.ca/maps/@44.5454136,-79.669561,1265m/data=!3m1!1e3 )

Please be very careful when driving on Horseshoe Valley Road, it is very hilly & can become quite slippery due to the sunny then shady periods in the day. It is only a 2 lane road and many people become impatient with slow careful drivers, passing in unsafe conditions.

Have fun, hopefully there will be snow by then, but I'll be in the sunny south 

~Diane


----------



## OutSkiing

moonstone said:


> Like Ironwood, I live close by as well. You may have a bit of a view to the north/east through the trees depending on which unit you are in. Most units just face trees, other units or the road. There is no view to the south or west of the resort -its a farm & residential area. Carriage Ridge is the newer of the resorts there but IMHO the pool at Carriage Hills is nicer (part of it is outside, swim under a glass door).
> 
> Put the resorts address into Google maps, zoom in then click on Earth (aerial) view & you'll see what the area looks like. ( https://www.google.ca/maps/@44.5454136,-79.669561,1265m/data=!3m1!1e3 )
> 
> Please be very careful when driving on Horseshoe Valley Road, it is very hilly & can become quite slippery due to the sunny then shady periods in the day. It is only a 2 lane road and many people become impatient with slow careful drivers, passing in unsafe conditions.
> 
> Have fun, hopefully there will be snow by then, but I'll be in the sunny south
> 
> ~Diane



Diane,

Thanks for the info -- I do see there are two buildings with nice ski run views to the east and northeast.  Will request one of those.  Thanks for the tip about the re-freezing roads.

Bob


----------



## OutSkiing

OutSkiing said:


> Diane,
> 
> Thanks for the info -- I do see there are two buildings with nice ski run views to the east and northeast.  Will request one of those.  Thanks for the tip about the re-freezing roads.
> 
> Bob


I figured I would report back on our 2/26/2016 visit to Carriage Hills.  Snow was great at this time.  Room was nice .. décor was different than a usual Wyndham but very 'designer' styled. Fireplace and balcony with stairway access down to ski out from the unit. Our 1 br room was in the Surry building kind of looking out on the slope but we were behind where the lift leaves people off so a hill obstructed the view. But it was nicely forested / snow covered. Best view down the slopes would be in the Stagecoach building right near the 'welcome center' (I think this is the show model).  I think there are efficiency suites that unfortunately have a parking lot view, while the 1 bedrooms have the woods / slope view. A lock off would give you both of those units together with a little hallway / laundry facility for the two of them.

This is the first time I took the advice of unplugging the phone so we were not bothered with a sales presentation and the usual intense consideration that goes along with it.

This year they are apparently re-building the balconies because all of them are marked with signs 'pardon the mess-scheduled for re-build in the fall'. Paint is peeling during the wait.

The Rama casino was great for an evening and within 30 minute drive. Love the fact that Canadian casinos always seem to have free live entertainment. Toward Toronto appears to be a really nice amusement park so we are looking forward to comming back in the summertime with our 4 year old to enjoy a combination of woods setting and amusement park (she maybe 5 or 6 by then).  Might make a trip of it between Carriage Ridge and then Hippolyte near Montreal and would have to figure a place to stay over in Quebec City while that close.

Bob


----------

